# iPad à réparer… vos avis svp?



## Bubblefreddo (11 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,
Mon iPad avait un problème de batterie. Je l'ai donc démonté et changé la batterie. Ayant foiré une nappe de l'écran, j'ai aussi changé l'écran… :-(

Mais voilà ce qu'il se passe.
Quand la batterie est complètement déchargée, je branche l'ipad et apparait sur l'écran le cabale avec iTunes, et sur mon ordi, itunes me dit que le mac est en mode recovery, prêt à être restauré.
Et quand la batterie se charge un petit peu, la pomme apparait 3 sec, puis l'ipad redémarre, puis la pomme 3 sec puis redémarre, ainsi de suite jusqu'a ce que la batterie se décharge…
Qu'en pensez vous?
Merci


----------



## irishboy (13 Avril 2015)

Ca va paraitre bête mais as tu essayé une restauration ?


----------

